# Беларусь > Минская область > Минск >  Перевозка грузов Беларусь-Китай ЖД транспортом

## BTLCbel

Республиканское транспортно–экспедиционн  е унитарное предприятие "БЕЛИНТЕРТРАНС-транспортно-логистический центр" Белорусской железной дороги предоставляет услуги по доставке грузов из Беларуси в Китай и из Китая в Беларусь.
Предоставляется: контейнер, вагон. Транспортировка грузов любого типа: сыпучие, наливные, скоропортящиеся, негабаритные, крупнотоннажные, опасные. Обеспечение контроля и информационное сопровождения за передвижением грузов;Страхование грузов;Перевалка и услуги временного хранения под таможенным контролем;Таможенное оформление;Погрузочно-разгрузочные работы.Соблюдение всех сроков поставки. Консультация квалифицированных специалистов.

Перевозка грузов Беларусь-Китай ЖД транспортом: [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------

